# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Artwork Weekend

## TheFridge

<p>Pascal Klein writes in to <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000664.html">announce</a> a new effort brewing from the Art Team: </p>
<blockquote><p>This weekend, coinciding with the Ubuntu UI sprint happening in London, might as well be a nice time to catch up, get some decisions and work done, so I suppose let us dub it the ‘Artwork Weekend’. This has several implications, especially meeting wise. Please note (!) there is no set discussion time set for this. Come and go to the artwork IRC channel (#ubuntu-artwork) and catch up with what is happening, show the work you’ve worked on and overall, help cover the agenda items.</p></blockquote>
<p>Showing up unprepared isn’t fun for anyone, so Pascal was kind enough to submit some preparation links before you dive in:</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam/Meetings">Meeting Schedule</a></li>
<li><a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam/Meetings/Agenda">Meeting Agenda</a></li>
<li><a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam/ArtworkWeekend">Meeting Notes and Minutes</a></li>
<li><a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam/Voting">Voting Page</a> - to be used if any issue needs to be voted on by the community. (Please keep the results on the page so others can keep track of it!)</li>
</ul>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## ZephyrXero

It's kinda funny to have an "artwork weekend" when Wacom Tablet support in Dapper is still broken  :Sad:

----------


## serpicolugnut

How about getting rid of the default brown theme for Gnome users? It gets old quickly. Something more like the blue wallpaper/theme used in Kubuntu would be better.

----------

